# Making this up as I go along, Will I have a leg to stand on?



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Got a box in the mail the other day and was struck with inspiration. Or my wife hit me with a stick.... Not sure which.

Started today by making little pieces of oak and walnut.....



 

Glued them together...... (I need more clamps.....)



 

Cleaned it up once the glue dried.... 



 

Stay tuned to see if this works.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

You know the rules, if you are doing some crazy project and not telling the group forcing us to guess like a troop of monkeys, you at least have to abbreviate a paragraph explaining what you are doing. Like this paragraph would be
Yktriyadscpanttgfutglatom....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You know the rules, if you are doing some crazy project and not telling the group forcing us to guess like a troop of monkeys, you at least have to abbreviate a paragraph explaining what you are doing. Like this paragraph would be
> Yktriyadscpanttgfutglatom....



MTUAIGA, Will I have a leg to stand on?

There. Is that better?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> MTUAIGA, Will I have a leg to stand on?
> 
> There. Is that better?



Perfect!
You learned well, young cub

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

IDKWIWBBIAWWBB.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

@Brink this is all your fault... Marc better get busy with the acronym bible, this $hit is out of control... @Kevin G.F.Y...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Brink said:


> Perfect!
> You learned well, young cub



I'm not a master like yourself yet but I do study hard.

Seriously though, all the projects by different folks here do encourage a person to stretch their skill set a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> IDKWIWBBIAWWBB.


Baited breath...? Really, that's the mental picture you want to portray?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Baited breath...? Really, that's the mental picture you want to portray?



He's been eating sushi again.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> He's been eating sushi again.....


Poke...


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Poke...



I had some Poke for lunch last Thursday, the Ahi tuna in it was just killer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin G.F.Y...



Kevin = Good Fella Yea?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I had some Poke for lunch last Thursday, the Ahi tuna in it was just killer.


I like the Ahi, but taco is my favorite.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I had some Poke for lunch last Thursday, the Ahi tuna in it was just killer.



No, the Ahi tuna was *killed*. Fish extinction supporter.


----------



## Brink (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Brink this is all your fault... Marc better get busy with the acronym bible, this $hit is out of control... @Kevin G.F.Y...



If you go down my list of threads, they all make perfect sense


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Kevin = Good Fella Yea?


Yeah, for the under 18 members we will go with that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> taco is my favorite.



@woodtickgreg will not be happy to know you eat cats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

Brink said:


> If you go down my list of threads, they all make perfect sense



Your projects will all go down all right. Just a matter of time .....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Brink said:


> If you go down my list of threads, they all make perfect sense


"Elementary my dear monkey, hindsight is the clearest way to see things."


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @woodtickgreg will not be happy to know you eat cats.


Is this problem you have called verbal diarrhea contagious, or are you a lone sufferer?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is this problem you have called verbal diarrhea contagious, or are you a lone sufferer?



Yucko bucko you sucko.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yucko bucko you sucko.


Sorry, I don't speak leprechaun Latin. That wasn't a required course outside of brinklandia.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Hehehe, hey Kevin, I bet the next time Colin starts a thread he put down wtf he's making clearly in the title...


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hehehe, hey Kevin, I bet the next time Colin starts a thread he put down wtf he's making clearly in the title...



Nope. I'll just take it as a challenge to be even more obscure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Nope. I'll just take it as a challenge to be even more obscure.


That will be LEGEN wait for it DARY!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 14, 2016)

Funny thread Guys, sorry Colin, the thread jackers are at it again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Funny thread Guys, sorry Colin, the thread jackers are at it again.



I'll ask Scott to conjur with Doc whether or not to ask Rip to conspire with the Canadian to have a talk with you and Paul to jack this guy up or not. Barry is excluded for obvious reasons and Paul is probably too nice for this new a$$hat.

This is happening in the staff section right? I wouldn't want this public ...

I didn't mention Colin because he's becomng too Hawaiian and monkeyness too. He's still on the payroll though. I think I owe him a zero . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

A$$hat?! A$$hat?... 

I can see that...


----------



## Tony (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Funny thread Guys, sorry Colin, the thread jackers are at it again.



And that's different than any other day how?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'll ask Scott to conjur with Doc whether or not to ask Rip to conspire with the Canadian to have a talk with you and Paul to jack this guy up or not. Barry is excluded for obvious reasons and Paul is probably too nice for this new a$$hat.
> 
> This is happening in the staff section right? I wouldn't want this public ...
> 
> I didn't mention Colin because he's becomng too Hawaiian and monkeyness too. He's still on the payroll though. I think I owe him a zero . . . .



You're safe. I moved it to the "back room".
Ok...go ahead....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> A$$hat?! A$$hat?...
> 
> I can see that...



I gotcher back Kev...
Look over here Don...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I didn't mention Colin because he's becomng too Hawaiian and monkeyness too. He's still on the payroll though. I think I owe him a zero . . . .



Two zeros actually, the last one bounced.......

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Two zeros actually, the last one bounced.......


That was a super ball not a zero silly goose.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## larry C (Jul 15, 2016)

Pretty complicated stuff this acronym stuff! Did anyone ever realize it's a hell of a lot easier and quicker to spell the friggin word out in English, than
to have to go to a table and try to figger it out.......This old man's memory is overloaded......just sayin'

Larry

PS: I'll be back in the shop in a week or so, ready to start buying some more burls and figured chunks..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 15, 2016)

Apparently if you leave them alone overnight they multiply.....



 

Then you make 8 wedge things.......



 

Cut some tenons and slots........

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Two zeros actually, the last one bounced.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 15, 2016)

Now we come to the part of the show where i ask for design input from the audience.

@Brink and others out there in radio land, The base of the table, Slightly larger than the tabletop? Smaller than the tabletop? The same size as the tabletop? Not quite sure where I want to go with this so I made my bases a bit larger, I can always cut them down.


----------



## larry C (Jul 15, 2016)

I usually make table based about 80% odd the table top dimensions, if that helps you. Good luck
Larry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2016)

Unless you are planning on some wild extracurricular activities on a table, the base would never need to be wider than the top, with the exception of very tall, narrow consoles ( sofa tables). 
@larry C has a good sounding ratio there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 16, 2016)

Brink said:


> Unless you are planning on some wild extracurricular activities on a table, the base would never need to be wider than the top, with the exception of very tall, narrow consoles ( sofa tables).
> @larry C has a good sounding ratio there



These tops aren't going to be large enough to support a well rounded backside so I don't think anything wild will happen on them. I'll go with about that for the base. Glad I made them long, you can always cut something down but really hard to make it longer if you change your mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> These tops aren't going to be large enough to support a well rounded backside so I don't think anything wild will happen on them. I'll go with about that for the base. Glad I made them long, you can always cut something down but really hard to make it longer if you change your mind.



I meant beer pong, table tennis, or quarters....
Geeze! Where is your mind?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 16, 2016)

Brink said:


> Geeze! Where is your mind?



If you have to ask that question, I don't know if we can help you.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2016)

So six weeks later I decide I'm ready to put up with another round of harassment from the crazy Hawaiian and Little Leprechaun, I'm sorry "Vertically Challenged Irishman" (Seriously though, waiting on pen parts so I figured I'd work on a few uncompleted projects)

@ripjack13 - Here's how I decided to stabilize the lids and make them into tables. To answer a question you asked earlier about preserving the char, I srcub them down with a coarse scotch brite pad while using the vacuum to keep all the loose stuff from ending up all over. I'll seal it well with several coats of poly and it'll be there to see but not transfer to your hands

First I took a piece of oak, used a stick with two holes and a pencil and finishing nail to draw a 19 inch radius on the board ends, cut on bandsaw, sanded, routed a bevel on them and set on top of the backside of the lid. 



 

Then I wrap the lid with a strap clamp to pull it together as much as possible and drill holes for the screws. I forgot to take a photo but I also sand clean the area under the reinforcement and use some glue as I do this. Start in the middle with the screws and work out to either end.

I thought about taking the lid apart and jointing all the edges to give a really tight fit but heck, these are tables using beat up barrel heads and it'd screw up the outside edge and I'd have to do lots of work to get a good circle again. You'll have a few slight gaps here and there but again, These are beat up barrel lids 



 

Then the leg assembly, Made some supports to give a solid attachment to the top. Drilled pilot holes, used screws and glue and then plugged the holes.



 

Cut off all the plugs, sanded everything down and added adjustable leveling feet, I can make stuff dead flat on my surface plate but when it gets to the end user it seems the floor is almost always not flat. Using those feet on stuff like this has eliminated house calls to fine tune stuff for their floors.



 



 

They'll get a finish on them in the next week or so if I can find time and then I need to find a rich drunk, Er, Well heeled bourbon connoisseur to buy them. Unless of course my wife decides she wants them.

C and C are welcome. Yes, I know you can see the plugs, I made a personal decision long ago that in almost all of what I do, pins or plugs I want them to contrast and stand out a bit as opposed to hiding them with matching wood. I guess I just like the look and it gets people asking about how things are put together.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2016)

Awesome! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Very cool. Those legs are cool looking too. Nice job Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Very cool tables dude! Those are sweet!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. Those legs are cool looking too. Nice job Colin.



I like the inlaid pattern on the legs but if I get more lids and do more tables I think I'll just use a single 8/4 stick. It was a bunch of putzing and I don't know if it adds that much....


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 11, 2016)

It's been a bit but I finally got them finished. Had a call last night from a potential customer but they decided not to as they were 2 inches too tall for the space they were thinking of (I honestly think they didn't like the price and wanted an excuse to bail but that's their problem. I know what I have into them and the quality of the build so I'll hold out for the right customer)

3 coats of satin Poly and then rubbed out. I didn't take it too far as I wanted the tops to really show they were used barrel heads with the associated dings and patina.

C and C are welcome.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice Colin! I built a coat rack for the house out of Mesquite that is that exact design for the feet. Looks great, I'm sure they'll sell. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

Man those should sell like flapjacks. You get those in front of the right crowd and I don't think you can make them fast enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Look awesome in my book, but looking across the top of the table in the second picture I foresee a lot of spilled drinks in a bar environment. That might be a no-sale point for someone looking at replacing drinks and cleaning up the mess.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> but looking across the top of the table in the second picture I foresee a lot of spilled drinks in a bar environment. That might be a no-sale point for someone looking at replacing drinks and cleaning up the mess.



Nah - that's an attribute. Colin is a good enough salesman to make point but I don't see bars as his market anyway. He can sell them to individuals at a much higher price point than the pain and hassle of dickering with an establishment looking for a huge price break on 50 or 100 of them.

Colin I think those would cross over markets better than selling at a woodworking trade show. I'd stay out of woodworking shows. Go to beer and liquor shows - brewery conventions etc. maybe even high fidelity shows (something you could even talk while there). Now you just need to get a steady supply of barrel tops. Have you contacted the various makers?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2016)

I would think if there is a home-brew supply store near you that would be a good contact point to find customers. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 11, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Look awesome in my book, but looking across the top of the table in the second picture I foresee a lot of spilled drinks in a bar environment. That might be a no-sale point for someone looking at replacing drinks and cleaning up the mess.



I see what you're saying but I actually took a glass of water and tested them out, it looks worse in the photo for some reason. I could have planed a few spots but then I'd have cut into the stamp and fargled the patina. If someone really wanted a glass flat surface I suppose I could chuck one up on the lathe, turn round and border it and then pour in that tabletop epoxy but of course they'd pay significantly more for them


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> it looks worse in the photo



Exactly what I was thinking. Rocky was just trying to poo-poo your idea as he is want to do.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Rocky was just trying to poo-poo your idea as he is want to do.



First, It's properly spelled Wont when used in that context. Second, Of course he was trying to poo-poo it, Isn't being full of it a requirement here at Woodbarter?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> First, It's properly spelled Wont when used in that context. Second, Of course he was trying to poo-poo it, Isn't being full of it a requirement here at Woodbarter?



First off, _want _is a generally accepted slang of the lesser used (and properly used) _wont _as you correctly point out. Second off, your upper case "I" in the word "isn't" is incorrectly applied since it comes in mid sentence after a comma. Last off, yes being full of it goes a long way here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 11, 2016)

Colin, looks good, the only thing that looks off to me is the mounting plate to the lid (table top). Your first picture makes it look as if it sticks out a bit. If it is too complicated to adjust the round-over angle, could you shorten the mounting plate by one inch or so and have the edges stepped in the split difference? I would step it in so that the lid with mounting plate attached could theoretically fit within the original barrel. A symmetry thing I guess. But if you enjoy them, who cares?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 11, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Colin, looks good, the only thing that looks off to me is the mounting plate to the lid (table top). Your first picture makes it look as if it sticks out a bit. If it is too complicated to adjust the round-over angle, could you shorten the mounting plate by one inch or so and have the edges stepped in the split difference? I would step it in so that the lid with mounting plate attached could theoretically fit within the original barrel. A symmetry thing I guess. But if you enjoy them, who cares?



I think that's just the shadow doing weird things, it's smaller than the bottom surface and would in fact fit inside the barrel.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I wasn't trying to poo-poo nuthin, I just know how clumsy drunk Norwegians is after Happy Hour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

